

Boxer vs Twitter troll. Boxer wins. - lifeisstillgood
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/jakewallissimons/100206764/boxer-vs-twitter-troll-boxer-wins-an-example-to-us-all/

======
lifeisstillgood
I know its the telegraph, which is a vaguely reactionary right wing UK paper,
but the whole tone of the piece, which I suspect will appeal to many of its
readership, misses the point of so much of the online world.

1\. The boxer was going to respond to verbal taunts with violence

2\. A really serious case of anti-semitic harrassment got treated like the boy
had kicked a ball into the wrong garden

3\. trolling - all we need to do is take away anonymity and confront these
people. That is not the experience of the world to date.

